# How hard to re-grip an old rod?



## .308 (May 4, 2008)

I have an older OM 10' spinning rod with the spiral foam grips. Would it be worthwhile to replace with cork? Is this something that can be done in 1-2 hours with some "elbow grease". 










Thanks,
Chris


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Very easy. Is it worthwhile? Depends on how bad you want cork over what you have. Personally, I prefer the x-flocked shrink wrap.


----------



## .308 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the help. Would I cut away/remove the existing foam and then just place the shrink wrap and heat it? If so, any tips for removing the old foam? This will obviously be my first attempt at grip repair.

Thanks again,
Chris


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The easiest way to cut it off is to take a 1-2 foot piece of 65-80 lb braid, and make handles on either end out of a dowel rod. You can use the braid as a saw and cut under the foam grip by using a sawing action as you work the braid down the blank under the foam. It won't damage the blank this way, and it cuts it fairly clean. I can post a pic if you want to see what I'm talking about. Then just VERY lightly sand the remaining foam off with a 400 grit sandpaper being careful not to damage the blank, and then shrink the new stuff on.


----------



## .308 (May 4, 2008)

Great info. Thanks x 10!

Chris


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

I kinda like what you have. It looks pretty cool.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, I've never seen foam grips like that. I thought it was pretty cool looking as well, although I'm not sure how comfortable that would be for standing out on the Point with.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

One other option to consider once you've cleaned off old grips is to apply cork wrap (not having to be to percise in wrapping) and shrink x-flock over it. Have done this with several rods and it has a good feel.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Cut off that Foam and replace with Cork Tape. You can use two Layers (wrap in Opposite Direction) Then cover with X-flock


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Is x-flock available in small quanities, say just enough for one rod?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You can buy it by the foot from most places.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

bstarling said:


> I kinda like what you have. It looks pretty cool.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


I was thinking the same thing. I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Go here for a Chart So you can order the Right Size. You will need to Borrow a Heat Gun,Hair dryer does not work

http://www.acidrod.com/shrinkgrips_corktape.html


----------



## .308 (May 4, 2008)

Well 5 minutes with braid and 45 minutes (and counting) sanding and I'm almost down to the raw blank everywhere. I'll let you know how it turns it out. 

The spiral grip may have looked nice but wasn't functional, IMO. The foam was pretty firm, it didn't compress when squeezed. I have big hands and couldn't stand the way it felt. To each his own. Looking forward to giving new life to my first and oldest surf rod. 

Thanks again for excellent help and tips. 

Chris


----------

